# Metra F40C



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 8, 2012)

About to go to CHI. I would like updates on the Metra F40Cs. Which routes are they on right now?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 8, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> About to go to CHI. I would like updates on the Metra F40Cs. Which routes are they on right now?


They run on the Milwaukee District lines.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 8, 2012)

MikefromCrete said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > About to go to CHI. I would like updates on the Metra F40Cs. Which routes are they on right now?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 9, 2012)

I still see them on occasion, but there are only two in service, 611 and 614. Finding them is kind of a crapshoot.


----------

